# Things I've Learned



## Gary O' (Nov 3, 2017)

*Things I’ve learned*

Live long enough, you come to know some things
Younger folks listen, sometimes in awe
I don’t consider it wisdom
Just lore
Experience
Mistakes

And enjoy sharing


Anyway, feel free to submit any personal offerings you aged people care to share

Here’s something I wrote about awhile back (hope I didn’t already post it here…)

I have a bit of a flash temper (you? Gary? a thin skinned Irish buzzard?)
Yep

Back when I toiled for others, I ran into situations with the finer forms of humanity.
Wimin in bizniss.
Aggressive, mean but polite, ornery, devious, conniving, scheming, jealous, tricky, shrewd, wimin.
…and that was just the cleaning lady.

Before I got bumped into upper management, never knew what went on in some lady’s minds. 
Seemed nice, cordial, pretty, fit, a tad amatory in regard to attire of choice.
They were very good with what they did.
Puzzled me they could devote so much time to conniving and yet do such a commendable job with their departments. 
And, man, cut ya down in a heartbeat, think nothing of it.
I pretty much settled in to their step-n-fetch-it guy.
Survival.

But

There were times

Planning meetings
Closed conference rooms
You could feel the electricity
their targets were each other
the stare...daggers across the conference table
Get between ‘em and you’d be zapped, turned to a quivering mass of goo, something to be mopped up and flushed.
They’d even join forces to accomplish that, then go back to efficiently plotting each other’s demise.
I was there to cut that potential electrical storm with humor

Not easy

At times I became their target
I’m not a guy that dwells on things
Guys are like that
Git mad at someone, have it out, done, over.

But, 

with these ladies, they caused me to think, even dream up certain scenarios.
I’d find myself, on the way to work, thinking up snappy comebacks.
Never came to fruition, but, somehow gratifying.

However

Even if one was successful in the upbraiding dept, they’d pull out their ultimate weapon...crying.

I was culling some scrap wire in the warehouse.
Left over garbage from an auction lot.
Wasn’t even in inventory.
The QAM came running at me.

‘You can’t just scrap that without getting approval!’
‘Nothing is scrap unless I say it is!’

Got all in my face
Started thumping my chest
I focused on her finger, thumping as she blathered
Something welled within
Took the ten pound spool of unusable wire
Raised it high
And smashed it on the warehouse floor with as much force as I could muster
‘Now! It’s scrap!!’ 
(felt like Moses)

She ran off, locked herself in her office.
You could hear her in there, crying.

‘bout then the prez came thru the front door
Whistling a joyful tune
Holding a happy meal breakfast in a bag
Got some coffee
Asked how things were going

Heh

I so love retirement

oh, what I've learned?

retirement
is so worth working for


----------



## HipGnosis (Nov 5, 2017)

I learned from TV and movies that children and hookers are the most honest people.  Maybe the only honest ones.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## timoc (Mar 26, 2018)

All the things I've learned I've mostly forgotten, so I'm trying hard to remember what's left in my head.....erm......


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 26, 2018)

One thing I learned from my wise grandma....she said, the man may consider himself the head of the household, but the woman is the neck and she can turn that head any which way she desires.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 29, 2018)

*Living in the moment
*
I tend to harp on this
But I’m mostly just reminding myself

What I have found
If
You see a person smiling, while doing anything, not necessarily smiling at anyone, they are probably living in the moment 

If 
You see a person frowning
They are living to get thru the moment

Not so sure that’s all bad, but, boy howdy, this in the moment thing has become quite precious since getting to the ages of hitting
Hitting the big five oh
Hitting the big six oh
Hitting the big seven oh


then there's

Getting to the big eight oh
Shuffling/wheeling into the big nine oh

then
oh


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2018)

*It is the peculiar quality of a fool to perceive the faults of others and to forget his own.

Any fool can criticize, condemn and complain - and most fools do. Benjamin Franklin

Tricks and treachery are the practice of fools, that don't have brains enough to be honest. Benjamin Franklin
*
The folly of arguing with a fool…
What does it take an Irish geezer to learn this basic point of life?

I must chop more wood

Two cord hasn’t near done it


----------



## Elsie (May 5, 2018)

Gary O', it seems you had been caught in nests of women caught in the multiple struggles of trying to show they have what it takes to do as well as any man (in certain jobs) and found that though they can, it's worse stressor is what they are put through mentally, intellectually and emotionally from nay sayers.  Most men only see a woman's outside reactions to their stress and seldom are they able to understand the why of it.  IMO.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Gary O' (May 5, 2018)

Elsie said:


> Gary O', it seems you had been caught in nests of women caught in the multiple struggles of trying to show they have what it takes to do as well as any man (in certain jobs) and found that though they can, it's worse stressor is what they are put through mentally, intellectually and emotionally from nay sayers.  Most men only see a woman's outside reactions to their stress and seldom are they able to understand the why of it.  IMO.




My last post was more in consideration of more recent events, but, yeah.

Yes, yes I have.

I see it as an era, or precedent to the acceptance of the fairer gender in upper management.
A breaking of ground, so to speak.

Some ladies would seek my counsel, not knowing I didn’t have a clue.
Come into my office…close the door.
Big no-no.
Then
Commence to cry
Not sure how I survived that

Anyway 

I became very good friends with the two I previously mentioned.
We look back, laugh our hind ends off.

Thing is, the last Christmas party got a bit strange.
People tend to get sloshed, do things they regret at company parties.
When my lady and I proceeded to make our exit before folks got so wiped out conversation would be a challenge, the QAM gal came at me, hugged me, whispered in my ear what she wanted to do to me, and grabbed my hind end.
I just patted her on the back, while attempting a cordial release

Retirement is good, so good


----------



## Shalimar (May 5, 2018)

For me, my greatest lessons have been: laughter and endurance will get me through almost everything life has to throw at me.


----------



## Gary O' (May 5, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> For me, my greatest lessons have been: laughter and endurance will get me through almost everything life has to throw at me.



My credo

(along with awe at creation)


----------



## Linda (Aug 12, 2018)

I've learned not to even answer or acknowledge people when they say something negative or are obviously trying to start an argument.  If you do they will just keep digging in the gutter for a come back.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 12, 2018)

Linda said:


> I've learned not to even answer or acknowledge people when they say something negative or are obviously trying to start an argument.  If you do they will just keep digging in the gutter for a come back.


Ditto!!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 25, 2019)

As much as i would like to point the finger at venomous females in the workplace, there are also some difficult men. Better to be called a misanthrope than a misogynist. 
Just ive got this feeling that my current boss would be happier if I  quit.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 25, 2019)

hypochondriac said:


> As much as i would like to point the finger at venomous females in the workplace, there are also some difficult men



So true

It's really not a gender thing at all
Basically, some humans have yet to enjoy the experience of humanity
In this case, some wimin, at that time, got caught up in the somewhat relatively new experience of upper management
They were not nice people


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 24, 2020)

I recently found out something about myself
I don't miss anybody
Not friends
Not family
Not anybody that's passed

I feel a bit odd about that
Like, maybe I'm lacking a gene or hormone 
I see threads where someone posts how much they miss someone
I'm not there....can't get there

I do think about folks
…..and write about 'em
I sometimes even talk about missing someone.....but, really....I don't

Can't say I ever have....ever

Am I the lone duck on this?


----------



## mike4lorie (Apr 24, 2020)

Nope, I am pretty much the same Gary... Maybe it's a male thing?

Kinda shocked ya wouldn't miss me though... Kidding... lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 25, 2020)

I miss a few people and I think of them from time to time.

I don't make any effort to contact them and they don't seem to make any effort to contact me.

Having said that, I do appreciate the time that we had together and the memories that we share.


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 25, 2020)

No Gary you are not the lone duck in this. I love where and how I live and don't miss the rest of it. 
Or anyone. Do I think about others at times, yes. But that is where it ends for me.
 Think at some point I realized that I am who and how I am by going through all sorts of highs and lows. Interacting with people , situations
and so on. 
    In my mind I am where I am supposed to be, to enjoy the world I built for me. 
     Those people that stroll though once in a while are on their course whatever that might be.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I recently found out something about myself
> I don't miss anybody
> Not friends
> Not family
> ...


 You sound very much like my husband...

He even said out of the blue the other day that he thought he may be slightly autistic, in that he doesn't have so called ''normal'' empathetic feelings for anyone..., not that he's a psychopath or anything , but that he doesn't miss anyone, (although he can look back fondly at past relationships with friends who have passed and recount anecdotes  ).. doesn't feel any kind of deep  loss for them or even   for his parents since they died, and really although he has friends and colleagues and they all get along well together, he's not someone who makes the first move to wish them a happy birthday or invite them over.. it just wouldn't occur to him.. I have to do all that instead on his behalf.....


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 25, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> You sound very much like my husband...
> 
> He even said out of the blue the other day that he thought he may be slightly autistic, in that he doesn't have so called ''normal'' empathetic feelings for anyone..., not that he's a psychopath or anything , but that he doesn't miss anyone, (although he can look back fondly at past relationships with friends who have passed and recount anecdotes ).. doesn't feel any kind of deep loss for them or even for his parents since they died, and really although he has friends and colleagues and they all get along well together, he's not someone who makes the first move to wish them a happy birthday or invite them over.. it just wouldn't occur to him.. I have to do all that instead on his behalf.....


'very much like'?
We're identical indifferent twins!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 25, 2020)

Gary O', I didn't know you were Irish!  I LOVE Irishmen!!!!


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 25, 2020)

So interesting.
Your comments stuck with me and then i had an epiphany later in the day as i reflected on the missing gene syndrome.
I do well alone.
So well that i’m not even close to being miserable during this horrific pandemic holed up with only my kitty. Of course my kitty would say ‘what do you mean ONLY’...lol...


----------



## peppermint (Apr 25, 2020)

I learned many years ago...I think I posted this before....Life is not a bowl of cherries...Unless you are eating cherries. It's fine....

I have a great family....I use to have many friends...Now I just have maybe a handful...Who I have known a life time...
.
We are all Senior's.....We are alone in another State...Just me and the hubby....No one can come here....They worry!!!  But we
will be fine...I'm sure many here are mostly alone or have a person with you....It's a sad world....We are just sitting tight till we
can go home...It seems the planes are going to start in May sometime....They are putting only 2 seats together...I'll have my mask on
and my rubber gloves....Who would ever think!!!!!!!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 25, 2020)

peppermint said:


> I learned many years ago...I think I posted this before....Life is not a bowl of cherries...Unless you are eating cherries. It's fine....
> 
> I have a great family....I use to have many friends...Now I just have maybe a handful...Who I have known a life time...
> .
> ...


Peppermint I know this is hard on you. It's good to know you're sitting tight.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> I so love retirement
> 
> oh, what I've learned?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Gary O', I didn't know you were Irish!


Well, the *O' *kinda gives it away
Got some German in me, too

...aaaaaand, not leastly…..a distant tribe of Mongols

Khamag
part of Temüjin's clan

It may be why I have a bent to live in the woods


----------



## Gaer (May 4, 2020)

Nothing in the world like Irish eyes smiling!


----------



## Gary O' (May 4, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Nothing in the world like Irish eyes smiling!


Can nay be helpt


----------



## Lewkat (May 4, 2020)

HipGnosis said:


> I learned from TV and movies that children and hookers are the most honest people.  Maybe the only honest ones.





Gary O' said:


> I recently found out something about myself
> I don't miss anybody
> Not friends
> Not family
> ...


Not at all.  Here, I thought I was alone in this.


----------



## Gaer (May 5, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Can nay be helpt
> 
> View attachment 102866


Wow!  See what I mean???


----------



## peppermint (May 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Peppermint I know this is hard on you. It's good to know you're sitting tight.


Thank You....You are a kind person and many other's here....This keeps me busy at night....
God Bless, to All....♥


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2020)

*Dawgs are the greatest of drinking partners;*

They don’t tell stupid stories.
They don’t get louder.
They don’t sing...unless you do.
They’re not offended by the term ‘bitch’.
They’re not even offended by your farts.

They enjoy them, taking in as much as possible with their nostrils, 
then looking into your eyes with an expression of sincere admiration that says ‘good one’, 
patiently waiting for the possibility of more.

They hang around when you pass out...especially if they are already passed out.
The snoring, twitching and air running is acceptable (they’re really not bothered by whatever you do).

They have sense enough to take it outside when they feel the urge to throw up....or pee.
(I recommend drinking on the back deck for the lesser intellectual pups...or people).

But, if you happen to be the one to inadvertently blow chips, say, on the floor or deck,
they don’t go ‘ewwwww!’, but have been known to diligently clean things up....you don’t even have to ask.


No training required.

and they won't out drink you.....usually

But if they do

walking sideways over to the water bowl is hilarious!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> *Things I’ve learned*
> 
> Live long enough, you come to know some things
> Younger folks listen, sometimes in awe
> ...


women are a pita to work with


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> women are a pita to work with


Can be....sure can be


----------



## squatting dog (Jun 21, 2020)

The one thing I have learned with the passing of time is there were times when I was a perfect sh## to people I have loved. Not proud of that.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 21, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> The one thing I have learned with the passing of time is there were times when I was a perfect sh## to people I have loved. Not proud of that.


Not too many of us that haven't been from time to time
Recognizing it...yeah, that's learning


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 21, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Not too many of us that haven't been from time to time
> Recognizing it...yeah, that's learning


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 17, 2021)

Things I've Learned​
There is no immediate solace when losing a child

...nor should there be


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 18, 2021)

I have learned that we are constantly changing our DNA daily in quiet and subtle ways.  The DNA we are born with is not the DNA we die with.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 18, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I have learned that we are constantly changing our DNA daily in quiet and subtle ways. The DNA we are born with is not the DNA we die with.


Good to know

I've been trying to change mine for years

maybe rid myself of this flash temper of mine


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 18, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Good to know
> 
> I've been trying to change mine for years
> 
> maybe rid myself of this flash temper of mine


Same here. Not sure it's working though.


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 19, 2021)

Things I've Learned​
No matter the event
Good
Bad
There is always something wonderful
If one looks

Sometimes it doesn't take much effort

Baby great grands are the champions of most situations


----------



## OneHalf (Apr 21, 2021)

Never let an opportunity to express your love for friends or family pass without expressing that love in some way. A kiss good night or good bye. A hug. Telling them you love them on the phone or before they go out the door. You never know, young or old, when you may get that chance again. 

I have lost too many, too soon to let any opportunity pass.


----------



## OneHalf (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> women are a pita to work with


I agree. And I'm a woman!


----------



## Lakeland living (Apr 21, 2021)

Temper, yuup used to have one...it is still in there and slips out rarely. 
No idea what happened to it.. could  be this is my older DNA??
No, I don't miss those that have passed, I figure it was their time like all of us and our time.
Think I will hold off on the comparing  pita to women....


----------



## Mr. Ed (Apr 23, 2021)

Things I've learned and forgot too much to recall. The counselor I am seeing praises me every session for heightened spiritual awareness. Fortunate mental health symptoms are under control and living the life I choose to live. 

The time span of 34 years when I was least noted for productivity, I observed and learned about life even though outward appearance seemed lost and unresponsive. 

I've been through a lot. Perhaps my dues are paid and my struggles are over? i don't believe this for a second.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 23, 2021)

I may have thought I lived my life moving forward, but understanding usually came from looking backward. By the time I had the answers, the questions had changed.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 23, 2021)

Keep my head down and eyes open.


----------



## timoc (Apr 23, 2021)

Things I've Learned​
The English language, you know, that one before texting, abreviations and smileys, but it's becoming more and more obsolete by the day IMHO.


----------



## Gary O' (May 23, 2021)

Something I've learned...but forgotten....too many times;

I get easily caught up into an argument fray

Its a bit of a trap (I love it so)

Thing is
Folks....mean folks...are lacking
Lacking love, compassion, caring, kindness

Sharing, giving love to these folks oftentimes seems fruitless

I don't mean doting, or complimenting
I mean basic kindness....genuine

Seems to bounce off 'em
When, in fact, they are sponges
Can't soak it up fast enough
Its not readily evident
Sometimes it takes years....even a lifetime to fill that void
But
Its not a waste
Never a waste


----------



## StarSong (May 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Something I've learned...but forgotten....too many times;
> 
> I get easily caught up into an argument fray
> 
> ...


My mother often told me that kindness is never wasted.


----------



## Pepper (May 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Never a waste


Reading your posts is never a waste.  I always finish them feeling good.  Thanks Gary.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

sometimes kindness can feel like a waste when you're giving it to people who don't know how to accept it because they're so full of hate. it's sad.

hi Gary. hope you're doing well.


----------



## Gary O' (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> sometimes kindness can feel like a waste when you're giving it to people who don't know how to accept it because they're so full of hate. it's sad.


Yeah, their appreciation is not so evident 
But
I know now, it has more affect on them than even kind folks that do respond

I so wish I knew that before my mother died


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## fuzzybuddy (Aug 25, 2021)

Experience is a strict teacher, as  Gary O' says. Yet, we are lousy students of life. When we were young others pleaded with us to amend our ways, and to avail ourselves to their history, and experience.  So, we ignored them,  went our own way,  then regretfully we came to the same truths, after many errors. What is worse, our life's experiences are ignored by the young, flailing away on the road to their search for truth.


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 25, 2021)

Nope you are not the only one Gary O... thanks for doing the typing for me.


----------



## grahamg (Aug 25, 2021)

HipGnosis said:


> I learned from TV and movies that children and hookers are the most honest people.  Maybe the only honest ones.


"Not necessarily so" I'd guess, (oops, I've been taken in by your ironic post!  )!
Who are the "most honest ones" I wonder?

The old line about "Not believing anything I hear, and only half I see" jumps to mind, as to the level of scepticism often needed, (though I don't really believe it, "ironically"!).


----------



## grahamg (Aug 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> I recently found out something about myself
> I don't miss anybody
> Not friends
> Not family
> ...


We certainly miss you if you don't post anything for a while,  a recent thread being ample evidence for this, (apologies for taking years to respond to your original comment btw!).


----------



## grahamg (Aug 25, 2021)

OneHalf said:


> Never let an opportunity to express your love for friends or family pass without expressing that love in some way. A kiss good night or good bye. A hug. Telling them you love them on the phone or before they go out the door. You never know, young or old, when you may get that chance again.
> I have lost too many, too soon to let any opportunity pass.


Doing plenty of loving is good advice all around!


----------



## Jennina (Aug 26, 2021)

This is a really nice thread. And you're a very good writer @Gary O' !


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 26, 2021)

Jennina said:


> This is a really nice thread. And you're a very good writer @Gary O' !


Wy, thank you, @Jennina

I do enjoy putting ink to paper
I've dubbed myself a word butcher
That and butchering wood keeps me busy



If folks can enjoy whatever emerges, then I am fulfilled 

Please feel free to contribute a bit of knowledge to this thread, if you wish.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 26, 2021)

One thing    (100 yr old )my father told me told me,,,"Do the best you can."

Shortly after that he fell &  broke  his hip,, didn't  live  much longer after that. 

Yes, that's when  the thoughts of ,"IF I had done  this differently , he would have lived to seen 101 ."
Or I wasn't a  good daughter  thoughts  strike .

At my age  you  really realize ,,'life happens & we have little or no control over the out  come.'

Its not  one day or minute at a time but  1 second,, that may change life as we know it.


----------



## feywon (Aug 26, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> One thing    (100 yr old )my father told me told me,,,"Do the best you can."
> 
> Shortly after that he fell &  broke  his hip,, didn't  live  much longer after that.
> 
> ...


i mostly agree, except that i think what control we can exert is worth the effort. Mainly because what we do have control over is how we respond to difficulties, how we can mold initial in the moment seemingly overwhelming feelings into lessons learned without berating ourselves for anything we view as mistakes that led to the difficulty.  Blame, except where the person responsible can actually fix the problem or prevent a repeat of the mistake, is a fruitless endeavor--that includes blaming self for things that might really have been up to someone else. 

Totally agree with last sentence, much experience with those life-changing seconds. They served to make me more adaptable, because much we try we can not prepare for every option so we have to stay quick-witted and mentally flexible enough to shift gears and deal with uphill climbs as they come along.


----------



## feywon (Aug 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> sometimes kindness can feel like a waste when you're giving it to people who don't know how to accept it because they're so full of hate. it's sad.
> 
> hi Gary. hope you're doing well.


IMO, Kindness is never wasted.  Firstly because of what Gary said, that we often don't know what impact our kind behaviors or words have had on others.  i have felt truly the blessed the handful times i found out (in one case over a year later) how something i said or did had helped someone else despite how it seemed at the time.  Secondly because there are studies that show that being kind, 'doing good' actually has health benefits for the kind do-gooder.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 26, 2021)

feywon said:


> Totally agree with last sentence, much experience with those life-changing seconds. They served to make me more adaptable, because much we try we can not prepare for every option so we have to stay quick-witted and mentally flexible enough to shift gears and deal with uphill climbs as they come along.


I learned this lesson many times when living in the mountains at our off grid cabin
One prepares, best they can
Increase the odds of survival
Stlll.....things happen
Nature has a way of changing one's plans, priorities

One day yer feeling snug as a bug





Next day, yer digging out


----------



## Marie5656 (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## hollydolly (Aug 26, 2021)

I would never have noticed that  Marie...thank you...


----------



## Lakeland living (Aug 26, 2021)

Thanks Marie, I had to look twice before I spotted it..


----------



## Shero (Aug 26, 2021)

Things I’ve learnt? I have learnt nothing! My education is only just beginning. A wise man once said : Live as if you were to die tomorrow. Learn as if you were to live forever (Mahatma Gandhi).


----------



## Jules (Aug 26, 2021)

@Marie5656   Thank you.  Without your explanation, I wouldn’t have figured it out.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2022)

I no longer eat to get full
I eat 'til I'm no longer hungry


----------



## StarSong (Sep 17, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I no longer eat to get full
> I eat 'til I'm no longer hungry


I eat until the chocolate is gone.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 17, 2022)

Smiling and waving to people passing by, even if you don’t know them really well, or they you. 
At a time recently when I was feeling kind of isolated, it made me feel really good when someone at this apt complex that I didn’t know real well did that to me!
They’re acknowledging your existence! And you theirs. Sometimes that’s what stuff boils down to!


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2022)

Things I've Learned​
...and have re-learned.....from time to time

When you clean a vacuum cleaner
you become......a vacuum cleaner

Likewise, when you accuse someone of judging others
you become someone who judges others
(I've recently experienced this)

The flower of common sense
does not grow in everyone's garden

This.....I have to re-learn......time and time again


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 30, 2022)

The last few years I've backed off of driving forward
swilling a pot of coffee and go go go

Taking a moment, even in the middle of a project, can be quite rewarding



Today, that moment gleaned a bit of a reward

Noticed a spider web laced with the dew of the morning



What an endeavor!




All that work
Wonder how long it took



Most times I just sweep those away

Not today

No

Not today

A moment savored


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 30, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> I recently found out something about myself
> I don't miss anybody
> Not friends
> Not family
> ...


I have a theory. Maybe it only applies to me. I think I only miss someone if there are regrets, unfinished business, unfulfilled expectations, that kind of thing. And if I do miss someone, I work hard to get over it.


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 10, 2022)

Things I've Learned​Some folks love, even crave sniveling
They really get off on it

Then they turn it on you
Pointed, downright ugly defamatory remarks
It's a mixed bag of sniveling and snorting at the same time

Tough to deal with
So.....I don't

I've dealt with down heads most my life
Most times one on one (no audience)
Very rewarding, both parties

When a forum is involved, it's quite difficult
That's why, when it's successful, it's pretty darn wonderful
Happened here at SF

I don't do the hand holding, bleeding heart thing very well.

Anybod remember CAKCy?
Pretty freaking depressed
Wanted to do himself in
I suggested I dangle him over a cliff by his ankles
Give him a hand (sorta)
We got into some fun banter back and forth

Then the PMs started
Over a year ago
Daily
Nightly
Very thought filled guy

That's how it works for me

Strangers become friends, not clients, not acquaintances.....friends

I just sent him another PM


----------



## Beezer (Oct 10, 2022)

I've learned that change is inevitable...except from a vending machine.


----------



## Aunt Mavis (Oct 10, 2022)

Nobody disappoints like humans.


----------



## oldaunt (Oct 11, 2022)

Arrogant people never understand how rude they are perceived.


----------



## jujube (Oct 11, 2022)

I've  learned that as soon as you "get it all together", you'll soon just forget where you put it.....


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 5, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> *Living in the moment*
> 
> I tend to harp on this
> But I’m mostly just reminding myself
> ...


This keeps coming to the fore of my considerations

I've always been a planner
Looking forward

Now?
Get a certain age, ain't much to look at
Takes less than five minutes

Looking back can take all day
Telling, warning younger folk 


Now...living in the present.....nice
rather fleeting, but nice



Yeah, get it while it's good


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 10, 2022)

timoc said:


> All the things I've learned I've mostly forgotten, so I'm trying hard to remember what's left in my head.....erm......


At some point the head don't work any more.  You gotta write every down.  When you forget how to write, that's the end of the line, unless you want to just sit around and continually drool all over yourself.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 10, 2022)

Gaer said:


> Nothing in the world like Irish eyes smiling!


Only if you still have teeth.


----------



## Indiana Joe (Dec 10, 2022)

timoc said:


> Things I've Learned​
> The English language, you know, that one before texting, abreviations and smileys, but it's becoming more and more obsolete by the day IMHO.


I think they gave it up for memes.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 10, 2022)

Things I've Learned, is that I am still learning.​


----------



## hearlady (Dec 10, 2022)

It didn't take me long to learn that retiring this instead of working one more year was a wise decision.
At the risk of feeling traitorous, my two worst supervisors of my working years were women.
I did have one that was wonderful. She was more mature and not needing to prove anything.
I, myself, wasn't a great supervisor in my younger years.


----------

